# Good Advice from Walt Rauch



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

I thought I would post these here for those who haven't seen them before. 

Walt Rauch was a Special Agent in the US Army Intelligence and the Secret Service and a founder of USPSA and IDPA. He is a firearms instructor and writer and these are his Rauch's Rules for the Real World from his book Practically Speaking: An Illustrated Guide.

Comment, add your own, disagree.

Please take note of 16.

1.	All predators are always killers. When they attack, your options for self-defense are very limited

2.	The predator is smarter than you. Act and react accordingly.

3.	Predators will use all the force necessary (and then some) to achieve their goals, without regard to consequences.

4.	Predators evaluate their targets before attacking. If you are attacked, the predator has determined he will succeed without a heavy cost to himself.

5.	If you are about to become a victim, you have already made serious mistakes.

6.	Believe what you see; don’t go into denial. Your attacker wont.

7.	In a lethal confrontation, you will only have time to choose one course of action- and your life depends on making the right choice.

8.	Predators rarely act alone, although the ones that do are the most dangerous. (If there’s one, look for two, if there are two, look for three; etc)

9.	Fear is the predator’s friend… and your enemy.

10.	Talk and negotiations rarely work.

11.	Predators do not have a conscience. Don’t waste time and effort appealing to any sense of mercy or kindness.

12.	Some people cannot be frightened or intimidated. Displaying a weapon may well not solve-and in some cases, may exacerbate- the problem. Be prepared for this.

13.	“Bullets don’t work” …Gene Zink, a federal law enforcement trainer. No hand-held firearm fires a guaranteed “one-shot-stop” round. Anticipate needing follow-up shots.

14. “Stay plugged in. Stay in the fight”…Clint Smith, Director, Thunder Ranch.

15.	Firearms don’t work all the time and may well not work when you need them the most.

16.	Don’t be overly concerned about caliber. No one wants to “leak” or have holes put in them.

17.	Carry only the biggest caliber gun you can control.

18.	Carry a reload.

19.	Carry a 2nd gun.

20.	Be able to get to both handguns with either hand.

21.	Don’t assume you can prevail in the conflict due to your superior tactics and training. The predator only has to be lucky once. Avoiding him is the best defense.

22.	The honest citizen pitted against a predator is an unequal contest. The predator is a professional. Most honest citizens are amateurs.

23.	No competition or training, no matter how well learned or practiced, can equal hands-on experience.

24.	Predators constantly validate their training with hands-on experience.

25.	Getting hands-on experience can be fatal, but survivors learn their lessons well!

26.	Expect to get shot!

27.	When shot, don’t expect to die.

28.	If you are going to die, take him with you!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm going to save that to my PC. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's the truth for sure. Those are the cold facts that most people don't understand.:smt023


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Excellent stuff. It's easy to see why nice guys finish last. I have also saved this and will be sharing it with others. Thanks a pile.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

While I agree with most of his points (though I think Joe Sixpack regularly carrying two guns is borderline ridiculous), I am always wary of these gigantic, didactic lists of things I'm supposed to memorize and remember in a fight. 

This is sort of like that giant, ever-growing list of "USMC Rules for Gunfighting" that's been circulating for years. Some of it is useful, but it's not really presented in a format that is easy to learn and retain.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Rules*

The only rule I remember is Number one: When going to a gun fight,
bring a GUN!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

The key point to take away is to be well aware of your surroundings. This will most likely be the best defense and keep you out of any threatening situation.


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

Dsig1 brings up a good point. Everyone quotes the FBI that most engagments happen within 20' but it has to be remember that most of the LEOs that involved in that confrontation were either killed or wounded. Officers who engaged in an armed fight at 20' or more had a much higher survival rate; possibly because they were aware of their enviorment and didn't let their attack get in too close.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Cops generally face situations different from armed citizens, though. Cops usually respond to situations that are already unfolding (or have already unfolded) and very often are approaching the scene with at least some intel. They can often afford to take a slow approach while using cover and concealment, and typically approach danger situations with guns drawn.

Armed citizens are generally attacked at very close range - no one can rob or rape you from over twenty feet away - and can't usually walk around with guns drawn. Armed citizens rarely have the luxury of maintaining distance like a cop can. At best, we can _create_ some small amount of distance, and even that takes some skill.

In essence, armed citizens are nearly always forced into reacting to their opponents, while cops can often be more proactive.


----------

